

"Sexy" Sells - I have the Stats to Prove It - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/04/sexy-sells-i-have-the-stats-to-prove-it/

======
tdavis
We used to take the picture approach on one of our blogs because it helped
traffic so much. Certain posts would include pictures of scantily-clad
cheerleaders for some team that was involved in the post (the ones with under-
boob were my favorite). That is, until one of our partner sites decided they
were going to stop doing business with us if we didn't take them down. Moral:
Be on the lookout for uptight suits ready to ruin your sexy selling!

------
coconutrandom
So you got more views, which is nice, but I'm also interested in downloads,
feedback, usage, etc..

Perhaps the people who clicked through were disappointed by the lack of actual
"Sexy" and instead you just used more bandwidth with no real conversion
difference.

Not hating on your combo box, it looks quite polished.

~~~
mootymoots
It's not my combo box... I simply linked to a developers plugin.

~~~
coconutrandom
gotcha

------
wvl
ob correlation != causation

Another hypothesis may be that the "Sexy Combo" box is the only one where a
picture of the opened drop down does not appear, necessitating a visit to the
actual site to see what it looks like in operation.

~~~
mootymoots
Seeing as my traffic for this article has gone x5 over previous "popular"
articles on HN with more points in a faster time, I'm pretty sure the word
"Sexy" has an impact... :-)

------
subbu
This claim may not be entirely true. I think people clicked on this link
because they couldn't see what it might look like when the dropdown is
completely open. This plugin in question shows just the initial state of the
dropdown. Whereas pictures of other plugins show how they look after user
clicks on it i.e when the dropdown list is completely displayed.

------
JMiao
this was the exact thinking behind our decision to become thesixtynine.

------
josefresco
Expect "Sexy Top 10 Lists' to dominate Digg/Reddit for the next few weeks.

------
icefox
Hmm, the article title has the word sexy in it. To vote up or not...

------
bianco
Sexy sells? OK, but why stop there? You can get more and faster with a bank
robbery.

I don't understand you people.

~~~
trapper
Watch out! It's a slipperly slope sexy to grand larceny.

~~~
bianco
You sure!!

